# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  سرعت در Zend Framework

## love4php

سلام خدمت تمامی اساتید ،

بنده مدتی است که با zf کار میکنم ، یک سایت نوشتم ، ولی فکر میکنم که سرعت لود این سایت پایین هستش ، 
نمی دونم مشکل از host یا از برنامه من یا چیز دیگه ، 

برنامه من auto loader هستش ، و کلاس ها را خودکار لود میکنه ،

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید یا حتی احتمالاتتون را بفرمایید

----------


## UnnamE

با xdebug و يه سري بند و بساط ديگه ميتوني بفهمي كه سرعت اجراي برنامه چقدر هست در محيط هاي مختلف!
ولي اگه فك ميكني سرعت خود پروژه اي كه با zf نوشتي پايين هست اين رو ببين
http://framework.zend.com/manual/en/performance.html

----------


## HRezaei

> نمی دونم مشکل از host یا از برنامه من یا چیز دیگه ،


قابلیت Profile کردن زند استودیو میتونه بهتون کمک کنه فرآیند اجرای برنامتون رو با جزییات کامل رصد کنید.

----------


## iranphpmaster

Man ham ke ZF ro NULL install kardam hes mekonam kond hastesh albate be emkanatesh miarze!

dar zemn age arzeshesha dashte bashe application ke dare roosh kar mekone meshe ba kheyle enkanate dige soaratesha bala bord az ghabile compile and encoding source code ha

----------

